# Does my puppy need more fun?



## Carolespirit (Jul 18, 2015)

My husband bought me a puppy for my 63rd birthday. She's now 6 months old.
I read as much as I could about how to raise her, got her used to loud noises with a CD, socialised her with as many people, other dogs and children as I could, taught her to remain calm when the doorbell rings, and substituted chew toys whenever she was chewing anything she shouldn't (like my fingers!). She's a lovely little thing, calm, relaxed, quiet and extremely well behaved. She doesn't chew anything around the house, is house trained so only toilets on her walks.
She falls asleep around our feet every night about 9pm, then I put her into her crate and she sleeps till 7.30am the next morning. She has never soiled her crate and when I open it in the morning she stretches and squeaks and wags her tail in no rush to get out. She seems really contented, and I've got us booked in for some training classes to teach her how to walk nicely on the lead and come when called and everything I can think of.

The trouble is I'm always worried that she's not getting enough play, fun or stimulus! I give her three walks a day for 30 minutes each time and she absolutely loves to meet other people, children or dogs and seems really happy when we're out walking and meeting them. But then when we get home I feel really sorry for her that all she has is me and my husband and no children or other doggy playmates to play with. Its like a dead zone for puppies here. I'm not brilliant at playing inventive games with her, and my husband has no interest at all in playing with her, so she just sleeps most of the time.

I've been so worried that I've been in touch with a family who are looking for a Cockapoo. They have three children aged 3, 7 and 9 and the parents are self employed so work from home all day.

Would it be kinder for my little doggy to live with a big happy family with children and be played with all day than to live here with two boring 63 year olds who've forgotten how to play? 

I've just watched the videos teaching children about how dogs communicate and maybe my vision of a puppy's life with children is not as idyllic as I imagine? 

I just want her to have the happiest life possible, even if it means not with me.
Can any body help please? I really am torn.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly was raised in a family with children, when I took her on I met her family, the children had zero interest in her and when I asked what she liked to play with I was told she did not like playing, just cuddles  she was 17 months old 

In all honesty it sounds like you have done a brilliant job of raising your pup and she is very content with her life. If you have concerns about not having enough fun at home, try some activity games http://www.nina-ottosson.com/ things like this although you can often find cheaper alternatives or even improvise.

You could also do some fun training with her, teaching a good recall and lead walking are great, especially the recall so she can get some off lead time which she will probably love.

Children and dogs can work very well indeed, but I have seen many instances when it works very badly and the dog really gets very little time or attention and instead of nice playing they get pushed and pulled around to either put up with it or object and be labelled aggressive.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! Welcome back 2nd


----------



## Carolespirit (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for that. I guess its not always guaranteed that time with children is the best thing. Those games look great! I'll definitely get some.

I've enrolled us at a puppy training class, and I'm going to see if we can do some dog agility classes. She enjoys some off lead walking in fields around our home, miles away from any roads and all hedged in, so not really anywhere she could get lost or into danger. Its just that its always only with me, which seems a bit sad. I'm joining the Cockapoo club of Great Britain too. They have days out where anything up to 40 Cockapoos and their owners all go for a walk and some lunch together. I really am trying to make her life more fun.

I've also asked her breeder if i can have her mother. They only breed them 3 times and then they look for somewhere to re-home them. I'm hoping she's finished her breeding days and is ready to be re-homed. I thought it might be some company for my Holly?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw what a lovely thought! (I've replied on your other thread)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is adorable. Was she a surprise gift or had you been pining for a dog? My answer hinges on that because if it was the later then I'd say she has the perfect dog life and it is clear from how you treat her that she must be loved and well looked after.

If, on the other hand, it is the case that you never particularly wanted a dog, are not active people and she was bought on a whim then I'd be inclined to rehome her. If the thought of that gives you stabs of pain, meaning you have bonded with her properly, then either buy her a puppy playmate, invite some doggy friends over, visit lots of doggy parks and do more of whatever makes her tail wag.

If Rufus could talk and I asked him if he wanted skin siblings his answer would be an emphatic *no*. He loves the many children in our lives but he loves it when they leave too. The advantages of children for a dog are balanced out by the disadvantages in my book.


----------



## Carolespirit (Jul 18, 2015)

Well the answer to your question fairlie is both! 

I had cared for two dogs called Missy and Humphrey for over a year for a friend of mine who had to tour the UK as the lead player in a show and wasn't allowed to take them. I grew to love them so much that when I had to give them back I just sobbed. The house was so empty. He lives 300 miles away, so I couldn't even pop round to look after them while he was at work, so all I could do was fret about if they were missing me and were they Ok?

After a few months I'd just come to terms with it and had decided that maybe it was best I didn't have a dog really because I would get too attached.

Then my husband bought me a surprise! 

So yes, I was pining, but for my little Missy and Humphrey, who'd gone back to
their daddy, and yes it was also a whim by my lovely husband who thought he could solve the problem. He's a really lovely man.

Humphrey and Missy had each other as well as me, and loved each other so much. They played together and cuddled up together and when I had to go out without them I never worried because they had each other for company. They were a complete joy to care for, and of course they were 4 years old when they came to me so I had no training to do. The job was done.

I guess I'm worried about my little Holly because she has no other doggy for company. I'll pursue the possibility of having her mum from the breeder and if not possible, maybe we'll have a little tour of the local rescue centre and see if she takes to any of the dogs there. I really think she needs somebody more than me.

Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You should *definitely* keep her and try not to worry so much. She sounds like a very lucky little puppy.


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

We are in a similar position. Biscuit was my first puppy since I was 12 years old. She lives in the country with us in our little retirement cottage. She is a joy, welcoming our grown up children and all of the visitors to our home. My only regret is that I didn't let my daughter have a dog when she was little as we were all too busy to give a puppy the attention that it needed. My daughter comes to visit frequently to see her puppy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A theme is emerging here. So many of us are empty nesters who have alot of time to devote to these loving furry little bringers of joy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Holly sounds as if she is blissfully happy with you and I don't believe she would be happier anywhere else - because you are the center of her world!

I don't know where you live - but maybe if you meet the same dogs and people when you are out perhaps you could suggest starting to walk together sometimes if all of your dogs get onwell together.
Maybe another dog would be good, but I'm inclined to say why rock the boat? It sounds as if Holly fits your life really well. If you start dog training and maybe agility your time will be FULL; would you really have time to devote to another?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the perfect solution is to get a second poo! - you sound like a great dog owner, 
A little friend for holly & you!!


----------



## Carolespirit (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes you're right! I'm so very lucky to have the time to devote to this darling little puppy. I'll just make sure she has visitors, goes out on trips and play dates, has some fun ability training and loads of love.

And yes, I'm going to stop worrying too. She'll have a great life, and she won't be a puppy forever either. One day soon she'll want to walk and sleep most of the day - just like me!

Thanks for the support everyone. We've had the most glorious afternoon in the sunshine, walking in the fields and the woods and she's very obviously happy.
I'm now sure the right thing is to keep her with me, and I'm so glad, because I love her very much.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And I'm in no doubt, that that little pup is in love with you too


----------



## Carolespirit (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Tracey. Im taking her to the St Annes Meet on August 23rd. Maybe I'll see you, Ralph and Ruby there?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Carolespirit said:


> Thanks Tracey. Im taking her to the St Annes Meet on August 23rd. Maybe I'll see you, Ralph and Ruby there?


I've yet to go to a cockapoo meet... 
Is st Anne's the st Anne's near Blackpool??


----------



## Carolespirit (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes, this is the post thats on the Cockapoo meets thread from another lady who's trying to get people to go:



> Just checked the Cockapoo Club GB and theres a meet-up being organised for the 23rd August 2015 at St Annes Beach xx
> 
> Here's the post:
> 
> ...


So I'll be there with my little Holly. xx


----------



## Rocketqueen (May 29, 2015)

Wow I'm the complete opposite to you... I have children, and I worry they're too much for him! I worry I don't have enough one to one time with Harvey and that the lively household may upset him in a way and often have thoughts that I should let a quiet couple have him ( I wouldn't though ) it's funny what we put our minds through.


----------



## Carolespirit (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, how comforting is that for maybe both of us?!

I'm worrying that poor Holly doesn't have enough stimulus or fun, and you're worrying that your Harvey may be getting too much!

Yes, you're right, it's funny what we put our minds through.
I think we both need to stop worrying.

What a pity we're not closer to each other. We could swap them occasionally!


----------

